# Kalinic alla Roma, è fatta.



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Settembre 2019)

La Roma trova il suo vice Dzeko, è arrivato a Roma nelle scorse ore Nikola Kalinic.
Il croato arriva in prestito con diritto di riscatto a 10 milioni.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Settembre 2019)

lol


----------



## wildfrank (2 Settembre 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> lol



Incredibile, cos'abbia questo giocatore per meritarsi delle chances in Italia, non si capisce. Un elemento da spedire su Urano.....invece, lo scaraventi fuori dalla.porta, e ti rientra dalla finestra....boh.


----------



## Black (2 Settembre 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> La Roma trova il suo vice Dzeko, è arrivato a Roma nelle scorse ore Nikola Kalinic.
> Il croato arriva in prestito con diritto di riscatto a 10 milioni.



bentornato Kalimero.... tanto non lo riscatteranno mai. All'Atletico ancora ci odiano per questo pacco


----------



## Cataldinho (2 Settembre 2019)

A quanto è quotato un suo gol al Milan?


----------



## bmb (2 Settembre 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> bentornato Kalimero.... tanto non lo riscatteranno mai. All'Atletico ancora ci odiano per questo pacco



Ah beh non avevi capito perchè non hanno mollato 1 cm su Correa?


----------



## Andris (2 Settembre 2019)

il funzionale


----------



## dottor Totem (2 Settembre 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> La Roma trova il suo vice Dzeko, è arrivato a Roma nelle scorse ore Nikola Kalinic.
> Il croato arriva in prestito con diritto di riscatto a 10 milioni.



La Roma sta riuscendo nell'impresa di fare un mercato peggio del nostro.


----------



## sipno (2 Settembre 2019)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> La Roma sta riuscendo nell'impresa di fare un mercato peggio del nostro.



Perchè tu il nostro mercato lo hai visto in campo?


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Settembre 2019)

ahahahahahahahahahahaaha peggio di noi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Perchè tu il nostro mercato lo hai visto in campo?



La Roma ha perso Dzeko, Manolas... noi possiamo schierare lo stesso identico 11 dell'anno scorso, quindi non siamo peggiorati di sicuro


----------



## Pit96 (2 Settembre 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> La Roma ha perso Dzeko, Manolas... noi possiamo schierare lo stesso identico 11 dell'anno scorso, quindi non siamo peggiorati di sicuro



Dzeko rimane a quanto pare. Ha giocato pure ieri nel derby
Però sì, anche io li vedo indeboliti


----------



## James45 (2 Settembre 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> La Roma trova il suo vice Dzeko, è arrivato a Roma nelle scorse ore Nikola Kalinic.
> Il croato arriva in prestito con diritto di riscatto a 10 milioni.



Complimenti vivissimi per la lungimiranza.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Settembre 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Dzeko rimane a quanto pare. Ha giocato pure ieri nel derby
> Però sì, anche io li vedo indeboliti



Mea culpa, sono rimasto a Dzeko all'Inter


----------



## Boomer (2 Settembre 2019)

Petrachi ahahahahaha

Kalinic e Mancini ahahahahaha


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> La Roma trova il suo vice Dzeko, è arrivato a Roma nelle scorse ore Nikola Kalinic.
> Il croato arriva in prestito con diritto di riscatto a 10 milioni.



"Tu non hai mai visto giocare Kalinic!1!!!1!!". (cit. nella storia)


----------



## egidiopersempre (2 Settembre 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> La Roma trova il suo vice Dzeko, è arrivato a Roma nelle scorse ore Nikola Kalinic.
> Il croato arriva in prestito con diritto di riscatto a 10 milioni.



ora possono pure vendere dzeko


----------



## Goro (2 Settembre 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> La Roma trova il suo vice Dzeko, è arrivato a Roma nelle scorse ore Nikola Kalinic.
> Il croato arriva in prestito con diritto di riscatto a 10 milioni.



Voglio vederlo in tutta la sua funzionalità


----------



## kekkopot (2 Settembre 2019)

Non c’è neanche bisogno di commentare. Fa gia ridere così.


----------



## zamp2010 (2 Settembre 2019)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> A quanto è quotato un suo gol al Milan?



questo e sicuro


----------



## chicagousait (2 Settembre 2019)

Atletico ha fatto l'affare


----------

